# Thankfulness



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Whats some thing(s) you're thankful for or grateful for with your spouse or SO?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

The alimony check! lol


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

827Aug said:


> The alimony check! lol


:smthumbup: hehe!


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

I am thankful that my husband is so willing to work together on our marriage.

I love his patience, optimism, and commitment


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm thankful for my wife period. But if you're looking for specific things, then:

Thankful for, her being here for me. Showing support, doing the things she does with the house and her job. Loving me, not wanting to bring others in our bedroom. Not talking to guys online, or taking naked pics and sending them across the internet. Not being a blamer and take responsibility for her actions and words when need be. Not having some kind of weird mental illness that would just do me in forever.  Meeting me half way on things, working on compromises etc.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

827Aug said:


> The alimony check! lol


LOL. Good one, 827! 

I am recently divorced and while it hurts I am thankful he filed (though sad) cause knowing that he filed just reminds me how he is giving me the opportunity to find someone who really loves me. Or rather, getting rid of someone who didn't love me enough. 

Now he would probably tell you he thanks me for: the house, his greencard, and the fact I didn't get anything in our divorce.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Saving my life, even though now it feels as if he is destroying it. Let me explain: I had been having issues with my balance, use of my right side as far as losing my ability to write, etc. Although everyone kept after me to get checked out by doctors I though it was a simple inner ear problem. I wasn't having any pain, headaches or felt ill. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. WRONG! H finally had my son hijack me to the ER where the docs did a cat scan and found a tumor on my brain the size of a lemon. It was beginning to press on the brain stem. Docs were amazed that I didn't have constant headaches or seizures. If the tumor had not been found and removed it would have killed me. It was H's persistence, from the road, that saved my life.


----------



## SadieBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

cherokee96red said:


> Saving my life, even though now it feels as if he is destroying it. Let me explain: I had been having issues with my balance, use of my right side as far as losing my ability to write, etc. Although everyone kept after me to get checked out by doctors I though it was a simple inner ear problem. I wasn't having any pain, headaches or felt ill. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. WRONG! H finally had my son hijack me to the ER where the docs did a cat scan and found a tumor on my brain the size of a lemon. It was beginning to press on the brain stem. Docs were amazed that I didn't have constant headaches or seizures. If the tumor had not been found and removed it would have killed me. It was H's persistence, from the road, that saved my life.



:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:

You are very fortunate, having spent way to many years with someone who wouldn't even notice I was sick much less do anything to help, I can say you are a very lucky woman indeed. Take care.


----------



## lam4391 (Apr 16, 2011)

He would do anything just to see me happy. 
He does laundry & dishes :smthumbup:
Respects & loves me 100% no Bull****
I love his smile, his eyes, his muscles too 
I love his funny personality
I love his hard work ethic
I could go on forever


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Her touch, her smile, her crazy sense of humor, the way she weeps at beautiful or tender scenes, the way she loves kids, animals, and nature, her creativity, her toughness, her patriotism, her passion, for putting up with me, for taking the time to make herself beautiful, for praising me to her friends when I'm not around, for needing me but not being clingy, for all the special things she does that I don't see and know nothing about. For being steadfast and faithful whether I'm here or 1000 miles away.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Thankfulness, it is a beautiful thing. Me & my husband are buckets of MUSH, so excuse this if too much. It is how I feel. 

*I am Thankful *for his being the most honest Loving man I have ever known, terribly devoted to his wife & family above all else in life. I am especially blessed. Most everyone who knows my 
husband says he is "one of a kind", whether it be employee, friend, relative, etc. Girlfriends tell me they broke the mold when God created him. 


* I am Thankful *for him believing in me AND putting up with me when I was NOT so loveable in our youth - but having faith in me, seeing the goodness within, even when some of his family members was not so sure I cared "as much" about him. 


* I am Thankful *for his standing beside me when I dreamed many dreams - he dreamed them along with me & worked very hard to make them a reality for me, for our children. Even if I fancied something in a HandyMan magazine-- furniture with heart cut outs, a 2 story club house - he'd be out to buy the lumber & He'd build it!! He built the same clubhouse twice -for 2 separate peices of property even. 

*I am Thankful *he always tells me he loves me "just the way I am" and would not change anything about me . (skipping a PMS episode once a month would be an exception though!).

* I am Thankful *he is a "Physical Toucher" because I am also. We live to be in each others arms, it is something we both crave. 

*I am Thankful *for the "Openness" we have with each other, it is more than what most couples would understand but we both treasure it & wouldn't want it any other way. 

* I am Thankful *for his sense of humor in all things, even sometimes unfavorable things, past fights, He is able to make light, even fun of such times -after the fact. He makes all things beautiful, where there is rain, he will see & bring the sunshine. 

*I am Thankful *he choose ME to be the one he wanted to share his life & love with. In his care, I could not ask for more.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

I am at least thankful my wife does not view me as an ATM, as so many other women seem to view men as 



> aug827- the alimony check!





> calaliy- hehe:smthumbup:





> jellybeans- LOL good one 827!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

franklinfx said:


> I am at least thankful my wife does not view me as an ATM, as so many other women seem to view men as


Before you judge me or other women, you really need to read my story--and theirs. My husband destroyed my ability to make a good living. That small alimony check is but a small fraction of what I was earning. But, I am very thankful for that. At this point it is a blessing.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

827Aug said:


> Before you judge me or other women, you really need to read my story--and theirs. My husband destroyed my ability to make a good living. That small alimony check is but a small fraction of what I was earning. But, I am very thankful for that. At this point it is a blessing.


 Not judging, just quoting.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

That my husband is still here.

With all his medical crises, he shouldn't be.

But I am thankful that he is and relative okay based on what's happened.

It could definitely be worse.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

franklinfx said:


> I am at least thankful my wife does not view me as an ATM, as so many other women seem to view men as


Not all.

I am the major breadwinner, he views me as an ATM.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm thankful that I was blessed with enough self love and respect to know when to terminate a relationship that wasn't good.


----------

